# New Holland TS100 ElectroShift



## MtnHerd

I'm looking at a New Holland TS100 with the 16 speed ElectroShift transmission with right hand reverser at a municipal auction. I have heard to stay away from these transmissions on the 40 series tractors (I have the Ford 5640 with the 12 speed manual SyncroShift) as they are very expensive to repair, especially dealing with a cab tractor. I am assuming these are the same transmissions on the TS tractors, but has the reliability improved? If they are very expensive to repair I would have to look at putting in a substantially lower bid to cover myself. Thanks for any help you could provide.


----------



## r82230

You scared me away, with 'municipal' auction. Sounds like a possible horse, rode hard and put away wet way to many times, by an inexperienced so called 'operator'. Hours may or may not be relevant (depending upon if tractor was running or not during naps). 

I would suggest, pricing the repairs BEFORE bidding begins and finding out what it possibly used for (street sweeping, bush hogging, etc.) to help in possible inspection of wear/neglect areas.

Larry


----------



## MtnHerd

Yeah, I've never been a big fan of municipal equipment, but if I can get it cheap enough it might work out well. It was used to pull a batwing which they are selling also. They are supposed to let me know how many hours it has tomorrow. With the Genesis engine and good reared, I figure the big unknown would be that power shift type transmission. Never had any dealings with them but have just heard the expensive horror stories if something goes wrong...


----------



## PaMike

I wouldnt be scared. Its all a matter of buying at the right price...


----------



## rjmoses

"Run, Forrest, run"

I stay away from government equipment. Period! I can't think of any of them that operate with a sufficient budget to do a good job. I've seen maintenance budgets trimmed to the absolute minimum, which means that a 100 hour oil change will get stretched to 200 hours.

Further, all too many government employees are just plain lazy--of course, I'm in Illinois, so I might be a bit tainted. ("Well, I greased it just last year; I'll get to it next year.")

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki

The 16x16 is great unless the clutches are used up. Ford tech can tell you if they do the little calibration procedure.


----------



## carcajou

Check the PTO out too. Batwing mowers are hard on pto's.


----------



## BWfarms

I know the exact tractor you are looking at. I will tell you this much, when whoever unhooked it from that batwing, they drove off with pto shaft still hooked up to the tractor then parked next to that bat wing. I'm going to say you would be better off buying a pedal tractor.


----------



## 8350HiTech

BWfarms said:


> I know the exact tractor you are looking at. I will tell you this much, when whoever unhooked it from that batwing, they drove off with pto shaft still hooked up to the tractor then parked next to that bat wing. I'm going to say you would be better off buying a pedal tractor.


Sometimes I drive away from my round baler with the shaft still attached because it's much easier to remove from the tractor once it's pulled forward. I can't imagine that being a reason to automatically write something off.

Around here a TS is a popular tractor.


----------



## Vol

8350HiTech said:


> Around here a TS is a popular tractor.


I think most anything New Holland is very popular in your state for the most part due to the company being a "Pennsylvania Company". I could be wrong, but that's the way it appears from the outside.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

BTW: I'm not saying the TS100 is a bad tractor--I have a TS110 and a TS135A--very good tractors.

What I am saying is government maintenance and repair programs usually get short changed.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech

Vol said:


> I think most anything New Holland is very popular in your state for the most part due to the company being a "Pennsylvania Company". I could be wrong, but that's the way it appears from the outside.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Maybe so, but the TS in particular due to it being much Ford engineering vs Fiat.


----------



## Vol

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe so, but the TS in particular due to it being much Ford engineering vs Fiat.


That makes sense. You still see many of the old Fords here in this area, but not nearly as many NH tractors as in other places. The first tractor that I can remember driving as a young child was a Ford 3000.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer

I have a test 90 with manual 12x12 transmission and a 04 star 115A with 16 speed like both of them very well. Got a neighbor that bought a ts115A of of a county road dept that had a side boom mower on it the tractor looked horrible but transmission worked just fine


----------



## MtnHerd

BWfarms said:


> I know the exact tractor you are looking at. I will tell you this much, when whoever unhooked it from that batwing, they drove off with pto shaft still hooked up to the tractor then parked next to that bat wing. I'm going to say you would be better off buying a pedal tractor.


You're right, that is the tractor! I figured the guys at the surplus yard didn't know how to unhook the pto from the tractor, so they just pulled up with it. My older brother is actually the one looking at buying it to work in the produce we grow together and to start helping me with hay. He thinks the dual tires would be nice on the side of the hill, but I think they will get you into places you don't need to go with a baler and are just going to be a pain as much as I have to move to different hay fields.

Vol, Fords are very popular here, as well. But there used to be a lot of Ford dealerships in WNC. Once it became straigh New Holland we lost all of the dealerships. The closest one is West Hills Tractor in Jonesborough, TN. They are great to deal with, but the TN's and TL's had a lot of issues (mostly electrical) and most people around here stated looking at John Deere and Kubota.

HiTech, with the TS being mostly the old Ford design was the biggest reason we were looking at that tractor. I love the 5640, and we just bought a 6640 from another auction that seems to be in great shape (has the 12 speed mechanical transmission just like the 5640) and my brother was hoping to get a newer TS to compliment those. I just have never been around the ElectroShift transmissions in those tractors but had always heard to stay away from the ones in the 40 series tractors.

As far as the general maintenance and condition I've got a buddy running down its history and checking it out for me, so hopefully that will tell me a little more on what bid to place, a complete rebuild bid, or a minor repair bid...


----------



## slowzuki

White roof 40 series had wiring and solenoid problems in the 16 speed. Blue roof was ok.


----------



## mlappin

8350HiTech said:


> Sometimes I drive away from my round baler with the shaft still attached because it's much easier to remove from the tractor once it's pulled forward. I can't imagine that being a reason to automatically write something off.
> 
> Around here a TS is a popular tractor.


Huh?


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> That makes sense. You still see many of the old Fords here in this area, but not nearly as many NH tractors as in other places. The first tractor that I can remember driving as a young child was a Ford 3000.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oliver 88 here, followed by a MF 90 high clearance, then a 1855, then a 2255, then a White 4-150 before I was in high school.


----------



## 8350HiTech

mlappin said:


> Huh?


It has a steel pto shield with a tiny dent/defect in it but some days it's enough that it just won't slide back. Maybe I'm just in a hurry but it gets me going again at a low frustration level.

I should replace the shield, obviously, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## slowzuki

For those of us that leave our 3 point hitch arms on in haying with somewhat narrow tire spacing, big class 6 or 8 cv's are hard to remove without pulling ahead. Especially as mentioned with a dinged or rippled pto shaft cover.



mlappin said:


> Huh?


----------



## Teslan

I know with our little bushhog mower I get frustraighted with the pto shaft not sliding and just pull ahead with the tractor. No problems as pto shafts most times are made to do just that.


----------



## r82230

slowzuki said:


> For those of us that leave our 3 point hitch arms on in haying with somewhat narrow tire spacing, big class 6 or 8 cv's are hard to remove without pulling ahead. Especially as mentioned with a dinged or rippled pto shaft cover.


Or to pull off when hot. Right after I finish cutting or round baling, my PTO is also hard to take off, couple of hours later, slides off easy, but I haven't pulled away leaving it connected YET.

Larry


----------



## mike10

Next time you can not remove the implement pto shaft from the tractor, just grab the yoke and turn counter clockwise. You don't have to turn the shaft. It does not make sense but just the tug will release the yoke from the tractor shaft.


----------



## slowzuki

Depends what is binding. Some of our tractors need that as the brake puts a tension on the splines. The ones with banged up pto shields this trick doesn't help.



mike10 said:


> Next time you can not remove the implement pto shaft from the tractor, just grab the yoke and turn counter clockwise. You don't have to turn the shaft. It does not make sense but just the tug will release the yoke from the tractor shaft.


----------



## Wethay

A minute or two with a wire brush on the splines after no pto work during the winter saves some foul words later, but it doesn't do anything for a dinged shield. Cuss words don't seem to help a dinged shield but if a guy gets his knuckles next to the hitch or his hand around the shields were they slide together the prospect of a blood sacrifice usually works.


----------



## rjmoses

Wethay said:


> A minute or two with a wire brush on the splines after no pto work during the winter saves some foul words later, but it doesn't do anything for a dinged shield. Cuss words don't seem to help a dinged shield but if a guy gets his knuckles next to the hitch or his hand around the shields were they slide together the prospect of a blood sacrifice usually works.


A little penetrating oil on the female side, a little WD40 in the male shaft makes a lot of difference.

Ralph


----------



## IH 1586

I know I have shut tractors off to remove pto shaft before. Common on the 4040.


----------



## slowzuki

Cue moderators lol



rjmoses said:


> A little penetrating oil on the female side, a little WD40 in the male shaft makes a lot of difference.
> 
> Ralph


----------



## rjmoses

slowzuki said:


> Cue moderators lol


Now that's what I get for trying to think before the coffee kicks in. Good catch!

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose

rjmoses said:


> A little penetrating oil on the female side, a little WD40 in the male shaft makes a lot of difference.
> 
> Ralph


You might not be warming her up enough Ralph.


----------



## bluefarmer

Is this a "transmission" or "pto shaft woes" discussion?!!!


----------



## MtnHerd

A little update, we did not get the TS100 (too many unknowns), but have been offered a Ford 4000su that is in great shape for only $500 more than another guy is wanting to pay for my brother's Ford 3000 (which is not in as great a shape). Looks like we will be changing tractors after all!


----------



## bluefarmer

Ford 4000su??


----------



## 8350HiTech

bluefarmer said:


> Ford 4000su??


Special Utility.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/1/1/5117-ford-4000su.html


----------

